# Manny Machado's new baseball deal



## moviequeen1 (Feb 20, 2019)

Manny Machado,ex Baltimore Oriole,LA Dodger now becomes the richest baseball player in history
He signed a record 10 yr ,$300 million deal with the San Diego Padres
I find this disgusting,talk about GREED, no athelete is worth that much money Sue


----------



## TonyK (Feb 22, 2019)

When you are a ML shortstop who can hit 30 homers and bat around .300 you are in limited company. Why would any team pay him 30 Million per year? Thanks to the newest agreement every player will reap the benefits of an enormous TV contract thanks to hungry advertisers. As soon as the ad industry recognized that many tv viewers were taping shows and later fast forwarding through their commercials, they looked for other ways to get their messages across.

Live sporting events like baseball games capture viewers who want to see them now rather than tape them for later. Most viewers will sit through the ads. Check out tv ad revenues for various ML teams and see for yourself. Compare his salary to the best basketball and football players.

Machado won't take home 30 million dollars per year. His agent probably gets 10% to 15%. Uncle Sam gets a nice chunk of his salary. He also has other personnel he has to pay too. I like this deal because it gets him out of the AL East and the Red Sox don't have to face him 19 times a year.


----------



## 911 (Feb 24, 2019)

His fame of being the highest paid baseball player may be short lived if Bryce Harper gets his way. According to ESPN, Harper is expecting a 10-year, $400 million deal, hopefully to my Phillies. I think it’s BS, but if he’s going to get $40 mil, he may as well get it from the Phils.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 1, 2019)

911 said:


> His fame of being the highest paid baseball player may be short lived if Bryce Harper gets his way. According to ESPN, Harper is expecting a 10-year, $400 million deal, hopefully to my Phillies. I think it’s BS, but if he’s going to get $40 mil, he may as well get it from the Phils.



Apparently team owners got a bargain at 330 MILLION dollars then.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...yce-harper-winners-losers-philies/3018521002/

I'm a free market guy although I think the salaries are obscene and based on a put all your eggs in one basket strategy not only to win games and championships but for marketing. What if one of these guys has a scandal. They become persona non grata.

Contracts like this is why season ticket holders fall for/wind up signing a 10 deal themselves. It's also why tv sports packages have to be sold as a bundle in order to pay for the rights to these games.

In the end the financial success or demise of these deals falls with the paying fans. To pay or not pay all the associated exorbitant ticket, concession, tv package prices etc.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 29, 2019)

0 for 3 opening day. That's 185K for nothing. 

When millionaires attack.

https://www.baltimoresun.com/sports/mlb/manny-machado-debut-padres-miller-column-story.html


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 4, 2019)

It was said the other day watching the Cubs game one guy stopped playing in 2009 and is getting 1 million per year until 2035. Bryce Harpers offer from Philly would have paid him until 2075.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 4, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> Manny Machado,ex Baltimore Oriole,LA Dodger now becomes the richest baseball player in history
> He signed a record 10 yr ,$300 million deal with the San Diego Padres
> I find this disgusting,talk about GREED, no athelete is worth that much money Sue



Don't forget it is the agents that squeeze the money out of owners. Not that I have any sympathy for owners. What kills me is the "guaranteed" money.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 5, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Don't forget it is the agents that squeeze the money out of owners. Not that I have any sympathy for owners. What kills me is the "guaranteed" money.



guaranteed money-Even unions can't get a 10-12 year contract. The longest I ever saw was 5 years. No layoff clause, ton of incentives with no raises the first two years. But these 10-12 year contracts. 

Eh but I don't blame the owners or players except when they want the public to foot their bill ie tax payer funded stadiums, traffic control etc. Hate to say it but I blame the paying public who pays the extravagant ticket, tv, souvenir, concession and parking prices. I know people who do it and they try to rationalize it as cheaper than a football game.

By the way interest in baseball as a participant or fan is on the decline. 12 years is a long time/plenty of time for that market to crash. And no way in heck would I condone a tax payer bailout in any city.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 5, 2019)

The irony is most of these people would play for peanuts and fan adoration if the big bucks weren't there. Result:  Gone are the days when a man and his son could get in the gate for $5.


----------

